# If you happen to hook a shark what do you do?



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys looking into getting kayak fishing for awhile now and just have been waiting to get all the gear. I am not looking at doing any expedition fishing right now, only to get over the sandbar to get at the fish  My question is what happens if you hook a shark. Recently found out you can harvest them. What the hell do you do if you get one?


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Depends on your goal... and location... 
I used to target shark from the beach years ago- but times and tastes have changed. Our gulf fishing adventures have had us hook a few "grey suits"- but other than the fight- I'll let them go (that mean old mercury). The smaller ones can be handled (carefully) and de-hooked and released (with some experience). Larger ones (5 ft and up) can be cut loose if you get as close to the busness end with some handy cutters for the wire- You can always try to paddle back to the beach to land that 5 ft + bruiser and wrestle him onto the beach if you are solo and plan on trying to keep him, but be wary of you location and local laws. Some towns have made it illegal to shark fish from local beaches. Also certain species are illegal to harvest in some state coastal waters (depending on the state).
I always prefer to have a buddy go with me when gulf fishing from a kayak (for safety)- but if you don't, super safety (even if you are not PLANNING on going out far) . . . 
1-have a float plan - let somebody know you are going out, when and where.
2-have dependable communication- a cell phone in a waterproof bag, and maybe even a portable floating VHF marine radio
3-whistle or horn
4-a light
Just offering a few words of advice.... Hooking up on a nice fish out there can be a whole LOT of fun. 
Welcome to the addiction....
Mike


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be going more people than just myself  So do you have to worry about mercury with blacktips and sandsharks?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I just enjoy the ride then snip the wire as close as possible. Will be using a longer dehooker this year and hope to get some of my circle hooks back.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

On the boat I just ask someone to hold my rod for a second!:thumbup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

The mercury level is high in most sharks. However, with that being said, they are all safe to eat in moderation. I regularly catch and harvest blacktips. The key is cleaning and preparation. They can be nasty if not cleaned properly. Once they are dead they release ammonia through their skin into the meat (it's not peeing through their skin like some people will claim). As soon as you get it to the beach (I recommend tail roping), snap all the pictures quickly, then you're basically going to field dress the shark. On its belly cut from its pectoral fins to its anal cavity and take out everything that's not flesh. Then remove its head. Pack it in ice ASAP. Once you're home you can finish cleaning it. Remove all skin and use a sharp knife.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

*Good information...*



beeritself said:


> The mercury level is high in most sharks. However, with that being said, they are all safe to eat in moderation. I regularly catch and harvest blacktips. The key is cleaning and preparation. They can be nasty if not cleaned properly. Once they are dead they release ammonia through their skin into the meat (it's not peeing through their skin like some people will claim). As soon as you get it to the beach (I recommend tail roping), snap all the pictures quickly, then you're basically going to field dress the shark. On its belly cut from its pectoral fins to its anal cavity and take out everything that's not flesh. Then remove its head. Pack it in ice ASAP. Once you're home you can finish cleaning it. Remove all skin and use a sharp knife.


That's the deal Fishymcfisherman. They do have some nice meat (if prepared properly).
Mercury levels are higher in some species than others, and can be higher in older / larger ones. Most of the time, the levels would be about the same as in a King Mackerel (i.e. like smaller Blacktip). So, yes, moderation is the key. I don't harvest shark anymore, and we'll only keep a couple King Mackerel in a season. But they are still an excellent sportfish, and provide a great ride on a kayak.
If you start with a guide or an experienced partner / buddy, take their advice on handling them, and for god sake, don't try to handle one from the tail (their teeth DO reach that far).
Have lots of fun, tight lines, and (again)- welcome to the addiction
Mike


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the information! I am not looking to go after them specifically! I was just wondering what the hell do you do if you get like a 4ft-5ft one. Thanks for the information again!


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> Thanks guys for the information! I am not looking to go after them specifically! I was just wondering what the hell do you do if you get like a 4ft-5ft one. Thanks for the information again!


No problem- 

Easiest and safest solution, if you have a 5-6 ft shark you and you are nervous about fooling with him, reel him within about 4-6 ft and cut him loose. It's better if you can dehook them- but we wouldn't want anyone to get injured or thrown in the drink in the process.

Mike


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info, now out of curiosity where are you most likely to run into a mako, tiger, and or bull shark? I guess most of my concern is with the tiger. I am just trying to figure out where I am able to go fishing and have the least chance of running into a tiger or a mako. I do not know these species at all which is why I am asking. Thanks again for the information on how to land a shark! If I am to ever go out it would at least with a buddy or someone just to have an extra body, kayaking safety before fishing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll find that a bull shark is one of the lazier and easier to handle sharks from the yak. I haven't caught a tiger yet but there are a couple of other forum members that have without incident. If a Mako comes along, I would try to catch it.

The most dangerous sharks from the yak are small ones. The are more grenn when brought yakside and are much harder to get a good hold on.


----------

